# Oops! Mica spills...



## Cellador (Sep 3, 2018)

My son got into my micas and spilled some on the carpet & couch. Any ideas for getting it out?


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 3, 2018)

Powerful vacuum?


----------



## Cellador (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah, tried that and it worked for what was still loose. But, not for what had already blended with the fibers. I might just leave it for now & try ordering a dry cleaning solvent.


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 3, 2018)

That's smart - I would avoid getting it wet too. If nothing else, maybe one of those cleaning machines you can rent from the grocery store? As a last resort...Stanley Steemer lol


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 3, 2018)

Do you have a brush attachment for the vacuum?


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 3, 2018)

Oooops!

There's lots of pages on how to remove (mineral) makeup - that might lead to something? 

One of the suggestions I found was to use a hair dryer to blow the powder out of the fibers (ok, maybe not all of the suggestions are perfect )


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 4, 2018)

Not carpet but .. I know that when I get it on the counter and wipe it smudges but a spritz of 91% Alcohol then wipe and it is gone gone gone


----------



## earlene (Sep 4, 2018)

Please let us know when you find a solution what is that cleaning technique.  I do not envy you having to clean up spilt mica in a carpet.  

I'd probably call a professional carpet cleaner.  They are actually quite good at removing all kinds of stains if they know what they are to start with and even if they don't.  We had our living room carpet professionally cleaned after we moved into this house and I had no idea what the stains were, yet they still got red out a light beige carpet and no other stains remained either.  None ever came back up with wear like they sometimes are known to do when you do your own carpet cleaning.


----------

